# Common Mistake - Confusing Scale And Gauge



## COTrainguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Y'all 
Does this happen to you 

Confusing scale and gauge???

I made this mistake
Scale is the proportion of the replica to the real thing or ‘prototype’.
For example, HO (pronounced "aitch-oh") scale locomotives are 1/87 the size of the real life locomotive, or an HO scale locomotive is 87 times smaller than the real locomotive.

Model train gauge is the width between the inside running edge of the track.
Hopefully that explanation will demystify the scale and gauge differences and you won’t make that mistake again...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

COtrainguy----that's a very good point. Model trains were simultaneously developed in many countries over a period of decades with no standards---scratch-builders and then companies would simply go with the size and priorities that made sense to them. As you pointed out, Gauge and Scale are not interchangeable terms; S scale is not the same as Standard Gauge, and one can have Narrow Gauge locomotives and cars that are of the same scale as similar equipment but run on different track. There's also High-Rail, which uses wheels with a deeper flange than their counterparts of the same scale and gauge.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

COTrainguy said:


> Hey Y'all
> A common mistake for model train beginners is to confuse scale and gauge. Let me explain…


no it is not a common mistake. just because you have/had problem to comprehend certain concept, does not mean others did. 

and with your signature you sure fooled everyone as to what is your actual purpose posting on this board.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Is he the "seven common mistakes of model rr" guy???
What number did he give us? Maybe we can squeeze the other 6 and save some money.:laugh:

This really brings up the issue of credibility. Really, a good participating member will stick around and post, and it is the quality of those posts that counts. Often, I have had to question the motive from some newbie questions. If they are vague I give them a vague answer in return, since an answer would require a thesis. Many times it takes two or three volleys to get the right question. Simple questions are easy but a lot of times they are not.


----------



## COTrainguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Reckers said:


> COtrainguy----that's a very good point. Model trains were simultaneously developed in many countries over a period of decades with no standards---scratch-builders and then companies would simply go with the size and priorities that made sense to them. As you pointed out, Gauge and Scale are not interchangeable terms; S scale is not the same as Standard Gauge, and one can have Narrow Gauge locomotives and cars that are of the same scale as similar equipment but run on different track. There's also High-Rail, which uses wheels with a deeper flange than their counterparts of the same scale and gauge.


I'm embarrassed to say the for a while i though you could use and interchange these two. 
Thanks for you response :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You must of been involved in train discussions. Before this forum I had little contact and had to ask how to read off engine numbers, 1,1,3,0 or eleven thirty, or onethousand onehundred and thirty. What's your interest in your signature site?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

COTrainguy, your credibility is at stake and banishment is imminent: just why do you have advertising as a signature? Fool me once, shame on you...I took your post as a sincere one.


----------

